# Lexapro and Clonazepam



## indy (May 20, 2012)

I went to a psychiatrist the other day and I told him about my insane anxiety and feelings of depersonalization and after listening to me for only about 15 minutes he gave me a prescription for Lexapro and Clonzepam. Does anyone have any experience with this combination? I haven't started taking them yet because I am scared it will only make things worse. I would love to think it will help me feel normal again, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

yea well I think your ok to take them I mean they wouldnt make things worse plus if they do then tell your doc and he will lower them or withdraw them


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I just started both too.

My doctor thinks I am very sensitive to medication so I am going to be on 5 mg of Lexapro for the first two weeks and then going to 10 mg. I asked for clonazepam on top of the lexapro because apparently SSRI's will increase your anxiety for the first couple weeks before having a therapeutic effect on you so I have the clonazepam just in case.

I was worried that the lexapro was going to make me feel more spaced out but it didn't, and if it does that will only last for the first week. The only negative thing I've notice so far is a decrease libido which apparently will get better as time goes on.

My main worry is gaining weight, I absolutely do not want to gain weight and my doctor said cipralex (lexapro) doesn't effect weight as much as other SSRI's so hopefully I don't gain weight. I'm going to continue to work out almost everyday and eat healthy.

I also had an upset stomach for the first week but that wasn't something that really bothered me and it has completely gone away now.

I haven't noticed anything really bad yet which is really good.

The only other thing that is bothering me (which isn't a huge deal) is I haven't drank alcohol in awhile and I want to go out and party but I guess that's not an option now that I'm on this med.


----------



## indy (May 20, 2012)

Jayd said:


> I just started both too.
> 
> My doctor thinks I am very sensitive to medication so I am going to be on 5 mg of Lexapro for the first two weeks and then going to 10 mg. I asked for clonazepam on top of the lexapro because apparently SSRI's will increase your anxiety for the first couple weeks before having a therapeutic effect on you so I have the clonazepam just in case.
> 
> ...


Those side effects don't sound too bad! I think I am going to give it a shot. My prescription is for 10 mg, so hopefully it isn't too much (I'm pretty sensitive to medication too). I am going to try and not take the Clonazepam unless I really need it because I am afraid of getting addicted or having the negative effects some people seem to have with long-term use. I took one earlier today and it calmed me down so much! I hope the combo works for both of us.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

indy said:


> Those side effects don't sound too bad! I think I am going to give it a shot. My prescription is for 10 mg, so hopefully it isn't too much (I'm pretty sensitive to medication too). I am going to try and not take the Clonazepam unless I really need it because I am afraid of getting addicted or having the negative effects some people seem to have with long-term use. I took one earlier today and it calmed me down so much! I hope the combo works for both of us.


I've taken clonazepam many times before and I never felt like I was getting addicted to them, I wouldn't worry about that. If you've had a history of addictions, like alcoholism or something, then you might want to be careful but it's not like if you take them for a few weeks your going to get hooked on them.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

some meds once in a while make things worse for people, but there's really no way to know if it'll work or not for you unless you try it. just be very aware of how to go up and down on the doses, clonazepam is usually a take it as needed med, i take clonz, every now and then for anxiety so I dont really need to worry about it being addictive. I've probably been on lexapro but it must have been some time ago. rxlist.com is a good site for med info


----------

